# Moving sale 5/14



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well folks, the time has arrived! We're moving to Alaska and have to sell basically everything we own. We're holding a yard sale in Orem this Saturday May 14 from 8am-3pm or until everything is sold.

There is a great couch, queen memory foam mattress (4 years old in great condition), assorted household items, clothing, and yes, hunting/camping/outdoor gear. There are two pairs of waders (used 1 time for the neoprene and 2 times for the herter's) an unopened 10 man Coleman tent, a 4 man Coleman tent used 3 times, a grill, a large campchef outdoor stove (works, but I'd dirty and it takes a bit for the gas to really flow. Some new tubing would likely fix the issue), chairs and more! There is a great 7 cubic foot chest freezer, 3 years old, that I hate to part with. It can hold a shocking amount of game (filled to the brim one year with a cow bison, elk calf, buck deer, and two doe antelope), plus it's very energy efficient and extremely reliable.

1175 North 185 West 
Orem, UT 84057


----------

